

A DNS takeover could compromise Twitter passwords - masonlee
http://masonlee.org/2009/12/18/twitter-com-passwords-compromised/

======
swolchok
Without reading the article: this follows _directly_ from "Twitter is
typically reached via HTTP and does not require users to type <https://>.

